# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  New Thaitsuki Sword?

## D. Dreyer

Well, as i was browsing through sote (swords of the east) the other night i came across this sword here from thaitsuki nihonto:

http://www.swordsoftheeast.com/index...ROD&ProdID=222

This was my first time seeing this sword so i was just wondering what everyone's thoughts were on the blade, and whether anyone has had a chance to see it up close.

----------


## michael wilson

This looks like a unokubi zukuri type blade  - not sure of the actual sughata name though , 

Thaitsuki swords tend to be over priced for what they are  - middle of the road production pieces , the nihonto part of the name is a complete misnomer as well .

This looks like  very nice katana but as per usual its over priced IMO and for $ 1050 you could get a citadel katana thats streets ahead of this .


If you Buy one of these Thaitsuki blades buy it from John Meikle at custom katana UK  - he stands behind his sales and is the main vendor in Europe for thaitsuki , so if there was any QC issues you have the assurance that Mr Meikle will look after you .


Mick

----------


## Timo Qvintus

Hondachi? Hardly, with regular fuchigashira and all. Another case of using random terminology in marketing.

And I'm not totally confident that using hardwood for tsuka-cores is a good idea. Blade geometry looks awkward and lines rounded. Certainly not my thing..

----------


## Remy B

I own a thaitsuki so i will not speculate or talk thru my hat.
They have etched hamon (fake) cast fittings and badly polished blades, very tiny nakago and uneven hamachi / munemachi (but im told its commun in prod blades... go figure!).
If you want to invest this much in a blade, do not invest it in one of their.

Unless they dramaticaly boosted the quality of their product in the last 5-6 months, that is.

----------


## D. Dreyer

Thanks for the input everyone,  I'll probably go with a citadel or a bugei blade I've decided.  I've also never seen a Thaitsuki blade in person and after hearing that they have an etched hamon (eww) I don't think I want to lol.

Btw, does anyone know someone who is able to wrap a kaifu zuka?  Most of the places I've looked have katate maki and hineri maki and thats about it.

----------

